# Science & Science Fiction



## johan (5/5/14)

*Hawking warns on Artificial Intelligence*

http://canadajournal.net/science/hawking-warns-artificial-intelligence-7270-2014/

Someone else's comments on this: "As I see it, a critical flaw in our belief that man will always be in control of super AI creations and will employ this technology for the good of society, is that humans are driven by greed and individual, not collective, self interest. Compound this with the infantile level of science literacy of the political leaders who will be making decisions about the allocation of resources to AI applications, which we can assume will favour the objectives and priorities of those most corrupt and ruthless members of society, i.e. those personal and corporate entities who own these politicians, and you have a prescription for destruction of the human race."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Not to worry, if the pawpaw strikes the fan Neo will save us (eventually)


Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

Funny you should bring up this topic as my thesis proposal is on the beginnings of AI, teaching machines to learn based on variable parameters and pattern recognition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

What a nice subject for your thesis, hope the institution you submitted it at will accept the proposal @BhavZ


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

johan said:


> What a nice subject for your thesis, hope the institution you submitted it at will accept the proposal @BhavZ


Thanks @johan

Submission date is today so fingers crossed all will go well..


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Yip will keep my fingers crossed as well - please let us know once they came back to you.


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Yip will keep my fingers crossed as well - please let us know once they came back to you.


Thanks, will definitely let you guys know the moment I get feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------

